# There's a raccoon on my porch! Poop concerns!



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

For the past two nights Chi-Chi has been waking us up barking and growling. I'm talking every hour or so all night. It was troubling enough that hubby actually went outside to check on things. Friday night he noticed the pet gate at the top of the stairs had been knocked down but since nothing else was disturbed, he thought maybe we had knocked it loose climbing over it and then it was downed by the wind. Saturday night, same behavior. After the second time I took her from bed and into her crate with a few treats and she slept the entire night. This morning, I took her outside as usual and instead of running into the front with me, she went to the back porch. Which was strange, but I thought she just wanted to play in the fresh snow. But she started barking and would not stop. I finally went to check and she was barking at an insulated cooler bag on the porch. At first I thought there was a blanket in it and it looked weird to her. Upon closer examination I saw fur! Now I'm thinking big stray cat. I grabbed Chi Chi up and ran inside. I opened the blinds and tapped on the window and it turned its head towards me and my heart stopped. Big raccoon!! I'm so grateful it didn't attack my baby out of fear when she kept barking at it, but I am now wondering how long it's been hanging out and if Chi Chi may have eaten poop. I've been successful at keeping her from other poop while on walks because she's always on leash. But she's been known to have a treat of her own when she goes on the Ugodog we keep on the porch. Should I be concerned?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah bad news all around when it comes to raccoons. It comes down to management, eliminating access food and shelter. Rabies is a threat as well as a good ass kicking especially for a small dog. We talked about them here http://www.havaneseforum.com/6-general-discussion/112274-backyard-visitor.html


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

That is scary. The thought of a raccoon showing up on my second floor city balcony just never occurred to me. Chi Chi loves running up and down the porch. But no more frolics for her. Sad.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I can't help with the poop question. Sure would be scary though as racoons can be dangerous. I have to say that it sure found a nice place to sleep! Maybe you could move the bag it's sleeping in to another location out away from where the dog goes.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I can't help with the poop question. Sure would be scary though as racoons can be dangerous. I have to say that it sure found a nice place to sleep! Maybe you could move the bag it's sleeping in to another location out away from where the dog goes.


Oh how I wish I were that brave LOL I'm just sitting here staring at it from my bedroom window waiting for hubby to locate an animal removal service. Poor Chi Chi is trying to figure out why I don't let her out when she knocks on the door. Luckily we have an indoor potty too. And you are right, it is snuggled up and showing no signs of leaving!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

How's is the raccoon this morning? 😉 Hope it's found a new home!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> How's is the raccoon this morning? &#128521; Hope it's found a new home!


I hope so! It finally woke up around 6PM and then just lounged around bathing itself. It was still there when we went to sleep at 10 but gone when we got up this morning.


----------

